# Dell Monitor Button



## YesYes (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello,
I have got a Dell 1707 17" TFT Monitor. The power button is broken off so the only way I can turn the monitor off/on is by using a pin to press the button beneath the power button. I have the power button with me so is there anything I can do to make powering on and off easier again?
Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably, but this isn't something that would be easy to solve in an on-line forum.

Personally, I think I'd just leave it on and let it go into power-saving mode. My 19" Dell FP uses around 1 watt in standby mode, I doubt that will break the bank.


----------



## YesYes (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.
What settings shall i put in for stand by mode? Like after how long should I make the settings that it goes on to stand by? And how is it possible to access this feature in Vista?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Use whatever you like. I use 15 minutes, I figure if I'm gone longer than that, I'm probably not using the computer right then.

Here's instructions for a lot of power settings, pick the ones that you like and fit your computer usage: http://www.climatesaverscomputing.org/en/win-vista/window-vista.html


----------



## YesYes (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks mate


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

May sound like a silly suggestion but I'm offering it just the same.
I also use a Dell monitor (1704ftp), over 3 years old and the power button on it has only been pressed once. My monitor, printer, speakers, modem and comp are all plugged into a surge suppressor. When not in use the power gets turned off there (with the exception of my comp which I have chosen to leave on an unswitched plug)


----------



## YesYes (Jun 10, 2005)

DarqueMist said:


> May sound like a silly suggestion but I'm offering it just the same.
> I also use a Dell monitor (1704ftp), over 3 years old and the power button on it has only been pressed once. My monitor, printer, speakers, modem and comp are all plugged into a surge suppressor. When not in use the power gets turned off there (with the exception of my comp which I have chosen to leave on an unswitched plug)


I have a surge protector as well....is it a setting or something?


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

No, there should be a switch on the surge protector/outlet strip that would kill the power.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you kill the input power, then you'll need the switch (which is the issue here) to turn the monitor back on.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Depends if it's a soft-switch or not...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you'll be hard pressed to find a Dell LCD display with a real power switch.  All the ones I have here, and all I've ever seen are soft switches.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Granted... I'm just saying...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, you get the point for completeness, but it's still a problem to use a power strip in this situation.


----------

